# Uh, how do you dress for mediation??



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

WTF are you supposed to wear?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I would say just business casual....


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Business casual is a safe bet. The situation and place also sets the tone. I had to go to one mediation in a beach town, so I leaned more casual. When I went to the foreclosure mediation, I sort of dressed down, but nice.


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Got it. Got tons of NEW clothes that fit nicely since I lost 30lbs in the past 6 months. Business casual with heels to match. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

@Wild, I would say dress as sexy as hell to show him what he is giving up


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

@proud,
To be honest, I don't think he'd notice...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Uh, typed that on my phone and think I might've accidentally reported your post!! :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

i went yesterday in sweats (nice sweats) i didn't really think about it!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

sexy secretary!

who cares if he notices, some hot lawyer might


----------

